# Foreigners in Australia reminded about emergency alerts for disasters



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As forest fires continue to cause considerable destruction in Australia and risk to life, the authorities are reminding visitors about emergency warning systems. The emergency services in Australia have an emergency telephone warning system they may use to warn people if there is a disaster nearby. Emergency Alert sends voice warnings to landline telephones and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Foreigners in Australia reminded about emergency alerts for disasters...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

